# Why does nobody have snake plants in their viv's?



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I was wondering why I never see any snake plants in viv's, they seem to be great plants for frogs to play on, and they are very pretty. I don't know the scientific name for snake plants, they are the ones that look like a really long leaf that grows stright up.

Thanks, Curt.


----------



## phrakt (Jan 5, 2007)

These plants are part of the genus _Sansevieria_. I don't personnally use them because I try to stick only to Central/South American plants for my vivs, but I've seen them used, especially in tree frog tanks.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

If you're talking about one of these (see pic below), it's because they get way too tall for a normal sized tank.


----------



## rain- (Jul 28, 2006)

I've also understood that many of those like it dryish and will rot if their substrate is too wet. That might easily happen in a moist viv. I think there are shorter versions of _Sansevieria trifasciata_ (the most common one) and possibly other species too which would fit in a viv.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, yes I was talking about the plant in that picture, I just have a short 4 inch tall one, but yes I know they get very tall, but I have a very tall tank to go with a very tall plant  I have a 190 gallon tank that is 30 inches tall, most snake plants I have seen are about that tall. They want medium moistness. My 190 gallon tank is a lizard tank anyway, I will probley plant it in my tank. I was just making sure it wasn't toxic or anything.
Thanks for all the replys, Curt.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

The juice is mildly poisonous when first cut, but shouldn't be a problem unless you rubbed it directly onto the frog. I'm trying to start a cutting in my pum tank. They are so easy to trim, that I wouldn't find it a problem to trim them on occasion (they grow medium slowish for me) and just wipe the juice off right after cutting it.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, so cutting them doesn't bother the plant? I know with some plants if you cut them they look like crap forever. Do you have yours in a pot in your tank or did you just put it into the substrate? (I am wondering if I should just plant mine in the tank or not.

Thanks, Curt.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

Cutting them will brown the end of the main leave stem where it heals back. I just put mine in straight into the sphagnum, but I haven't had it in there very long. I'll tell you it it takes root....


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I myself would not use these in a terrarium. They aren't exactly terrarium suitable b/c in general, they like a bit more arid conditions. Many succulent collectors grow Sansevieria. Good luck if you do use it though.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, well I don't mind if they like a bit more arid conditions because I am putting it in my lizard tank that stays between 50 and 75% humidity. I can control how much water it gets also.

BTW if you cut a part of them off and put it in water or something and it will start to root? I know some plants do this, just wondering if it works with these or not.
Thanks,
Curt.


----------



## thekidgecko (Oct 30, 2006)

never tried that. Moist-damp soil worked best for me.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

These will work fine if allowed to dry and not have water sit in the crown of the plant. They do not mind humidity at all as they grow like crazy here in the summer. I suspect if you have air movement and allow them to dry somewhat between watering they will do fine. I don;t think they are good subjects for dart frog tanks but for Madagascar and African lizards they should be ideal. Sansevieria trifasciata grows more or less like a brome and many vars only get to 6" or so in height. They do grow fast and can produce many stolons so be prepared to cut them off and share them.


----------

